# ## What FC watch are you wearing today? ##



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I looked for a similar thread, but found none, so here goes:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump 🙃


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

FC Friday, Frederique Friday, Racy Friday, Flecto Friday!

This vintage British Racing Green Healey edition Frederique Constant for the day. A beautiful watch!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Another Healey - this time a GMT.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aurelian.pricop (Oct 15, 2021)

View attachment 16512498


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## R0n (Mar 28, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> Bump 🙃
> 
> View attachment 15868301


Beautifull


----------



## R0n (Mar 28, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


>


Fantastic watch


----------



## R0n (Mar 28, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


>


Superb


----------



## R0n (Mar 28, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> Another Healey - this time a GMT.


Great


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------

